# Defiler Vs. Vindicator



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

For sheer pieplate goodness in the CSM army, which is preffered?

They both have their pros and cons. 

The Defiler has longer Range, it can be left behind at the start of the game and bomb the opponent. While it is not as strong as the demolisher cannon, it is still rather strong. Also the Defiler is very capable of defending itself, with many free CQC attacks or a heavy flamer and the fleet rule, you'd be wise to take it down from range.

The Vindicator has the strongest weapon of the two and it also has better front armour. But it's 24'' range and the lack of other weaponry makes it depend on someone to protect it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Do a search, this topic has been discussed at least once every month by someone else that didn't search either. :grumpyfaceforwhichthereisnoemote:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I prefer Vindi's for reasons which i have explained in other threads.


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

darklove said:


> Do a search, this topic has been discussed at least once every month by someone else that didn't search either. :grumpyfaceforwhichthereisnoemote:


Wouldn't be surprised, I'm just not much of a searching person, more the annoying summer stalker type.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

darklove said:


> Do a search, this topic has been discussed at least once every month by someone else that didn't search either. :grumpyfaceforwhichthereisnoemote:


Or in other words, see below:

defiler or vindicator
chaos: defiler or vindicator

or the more 'off the wall' shaking things up a bit:

vindicator vs. defiler


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are going just for the pie-plate than the vindicator is much more "killier" ( I've been playing orksies too much lately) 

demolisher cannon > Battlecannon by itself. 

I see the defiler as soooooo much more than just a walking battlecannon. I don't play chaos personally but I have alot of buds that do so I see defilers in action quite often and they are personally my favorite Chaos heavy-support option. I think they are best with 4 DCCW. Blast a unit of MEQs and then charge in and slice and dice. Very scary. 

2 defilers and a vindicator would be a frightening array of fire-power and I think that balance is about right. 

Just my 2-cents though. :victory:


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I have 3 Defilers and just 1 vindicator (which I use in city fight only) - guess which like!

And don't be put off by the moaners who say 'that thread has already been done already' - we don't all spend our lives on these forums to know what everyone asked about last month.


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

@Widowmaker - My point exactly, It's just, the Demolisher cannon is S10 AP2. That's REALLY serious, insta killin' with mean armour deny and vehicular carnage XD
... Still I favour the Defiler too.

@Slaaneshy - Good to see another agree with my personal favorite.


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

Pzycho Leech said:


> @Widowmaker - My point exactly, It's just, the Demolisher cannon is S10 AP2. That's REALLY serious, insta killin' with mean armour deny and vehicular carnage XD
> ... Still I favour the Defiler too.
> 
> @Slaaneshy - Good to see another agree with my personal favorite.


That is some serious killin, but the DCCWs do it too if you need to kill Termies, while the Battlecannon is just as insta-killin' against MEQs. Defilers are more versatile as well, and you don't have to pay extra for Daemonic Possession.

And more importantly (at least for me) Defilers are a CSM specific unit, while those loyalist lapdogs of the False Emperor can also have Vindicators. It helps make Chaos stand out as more than "just another Space Marine army." Secretly, I think that's also why I favor fully decked Noise Marines so much too--they're not just another thing in power armor with bolters. Not sure how it is elsewhere, but around here everyone and their father's brother's cousin's retarded stepchild's former roommate's pet three-legged dog plays Space Marines of some sort, so as far as I'm concerned anything that makes Chaos different is well worth it just for that purpose alone.

Sanity is for the weak!


----------

